# What 06-07 matchup are you looking forward to most?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

UNC-OSU = battle of best recruting classes ever

Duke-Gonzaga = most important battle of before Christmas :biggrin:

Florida-OSU = '06 Champs vs. '07 Champs?

?-? = your choice

So what is it?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

UNC-OSU 
Duke-Gonzaga 
Florida-OSU 
Gonzaga-Texas
Gonzaga-Memphis is Spokane Arena(I am going to this game)
Kansas-Kentucky


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Few isn't holding back, is he

Who else they have on their schedule?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> Few isn't holding back, is he
> 
> Who else they have on their schedule?



Washington, Virginia

and Preseason NIT with Indiana, North Carolina and others in it. I can't remeber who else.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Definitely Florida-OSU, although Florida-Kansas will be a dandy as well. It will be interesting to see how Oden matches up with Florida's front court. He should be able to handle Noah fairly well, but who will Ohio State have to match up with Horford and Richard? Florida's front court is so damn deep.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

JC transfer, Hunter, maybe? 

Flroida's frontcourt is good, but how bout OSU's backcourt? Some people are forgetting Butler. IMO, Conley isn't their starter at day 1. I hope Matta gets an uptempo offense. Conley-Cook-Lighty could run people out the gym. I'm looking forward most to seeing Cook play. I have a feeling he'll be my favorite out of the bunch.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Definitely looking forward to the matchup... of course, you could also include Corey Brewer into Florida's front court as well. I expect him to win NCAA DPOY this season, and no, it's not because I'm a biased homer. If you ever watch Brewer play defense, it's a thing of beauty. The kid will be a terrific NBA player just because of his defense, and if he continues to improve his offense...


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> Few isn't holding back, is he
> 
> Who else they have on their schedule?




1. Rice
1. Baylor/CSU
1. NIT semis
1. NIT finals/consolations
2. Idaho
3. UW
4. WSU
5. Nevada
6. Texas
7. Georgia
8. Virginia
9. Duke
10. Stanford
11. EWU
12. Memphis
13. ?
14. ?
15. ?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Texas?!?! Before or after Downs gets back?

UW is at "home," correct? Rose Garden? UVA is at home too? As is Memphis?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> Texas?!?! Before or after Downs gets back?
> 
> UW is at "home," correct? Rose Garden? UVA is at home too? As is Memphis?



UW is at K2
UVA is at their brand new arena
Memphis is in the Spokane Arena

and I think Downs is going to be back for that game, his first game back is Duke I believe.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

kansas vs. kansas

how is Bill Self going to get all those guys minutes


----------



## norcal ua fan (Jun 15, 2006)

*Hall of Fame College double header in Phoenix.*

I'll be going to Phoenix in December for the Hall of Fame Doubleheader

Texas-Gonzaga, Illinois-Arizona


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Hall of Fame College double header in Phoenix.*

are those games earlier in the month?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Hall of Fame College double header in Phoenix.*

[sarcasm]Idaho State @ Illinois on December 22nd[/sarcasm]


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Hall of Fame College double header in Phoenix.*

Weber should be ashamed for putting that on his schedule.


----------



## norcal ua fan (Jun 15, 2006)

The games in Phoenix are on December 2nd


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Hall of Fame College double header in Phoenix.*



TM said:


> Weber should be ashamed for putting that on his schedule.


Why? It's not like Illinois is gonna be good next year honestly.. Trap game though!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Hall of Fame College double header in Phoenix.*

Any way Gordon can graduate a year early? Maybe at least a semester? 

That Illinois-Zona game may not be much of a game.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Hall of Fame College double header in Phoenix.*

Arizona - UNC
Arizona - UCLA






Arizona - Memphis
Arizona - Houston
Arizona - Illinois
Arizona - Louisville
Arizona - Washington
Arizona - UNLV

So pretty much every big game on Arizona's schedule, which is a lot.


----------



## AzDave (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hall of Fame College double header in Phoenix.*



TucsonClip said:


> Arizona - UNC
> Arizona - UCLA
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget that they help UVa open their new arena...won't be an easy game by any means. They also play SDSU, a team that should be pretty solid.

I love the way Lute schedules. The last couple years haven't seemed that great yet still ended up being among the top as far as nonconf. schedules. This year looks insane.....let's hope Staf, Ivan, Marcus, Chase and the gang can get through it with minimal damage.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

OSU-UNC. Hopefully Oden is healthy and his wrist has healed. I'm not a big fan of either team, but it has to be the biggest matchup, as everyone mentioned.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

UK vs. UNC

Hansbrough vs. Morris should be good.


----------



## norcal ua fan (Jun 15, 2006)

*December 2-3: Holiday Hoops Weekend*

I'm flying to Phoenix on Thursday for the Hall of Fame Challenge at America West that will be on Saturday, Dec. 2nd.

Texas-Gonzaga, Illinois-Arizona

Then return home to San Jose the next day for the Pete Newell Challenge at HP Pavilion

Texas Tech-Stanford, Nevada-California


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: December 2-3: Holiday Hoops Weekend*



norcal ua fan said:


> I'm flying to Phoenix on Thursday for the Hall of Fame Challenge at America West that will be on Saturday, Dec. 2nd.
> 
> Texas-Gonzaga, Illinois-Arizona
> 
> ...


You lucky dog... that's gonna be some awesome basketball.


----------



## norcal ua fan (Jun 15, 2006)

December 1st and 2nd:

8 teams
4 games 
2 doubleheaders in two cities
1 weekend of College Hoops

....Doesn't get any better

(And don't forget the golf in Scottsdale)


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

norcal ua fan said:


> December 1st and 2nd:
> 
> 8 teams
> 4 games
> ...



Best Weekend ever!!!

I think I am finally going to go to a Gonzaga game this year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

=Rondo= said:


> UK vs. UNC
> 
> Hansbrough vs. Morris should be good.


Yes that is a matchup I look forward to every year. The Morris vs. Hansbrough matchup will be a good one. Should be a pretty good game.


----------



## norcal ua fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Ghost said:


> I think I am finally going to go to a Gonzaga game this year.


Fly down to Phoenix and see them play Texas


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The game in late March that Duke loses.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> The game in late March that Duke loses.



to Syracuse in the Elite 8???????????


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> The game in late March that Duke loses.


Greatest post ever! :cheers:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

=Rondo= said:


> Greatest post ever! :cheers:


Agreed


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> to Syracuse in the Elite 8???????????


Syracuse would need to make it out of the first round


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I had forgotten Duke had the other end of the home-in-home with GTown. Should be a dandy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

anyone vs. g-town.

and every syracuse game.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm stoked for the GU-Duke game and the GU-Texas game.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm not gonna get to see Duke vs. Wisconsin this year because Duke refuses to travel and still looks at Wisconsin as a small time program. But they have no problem scheduling Indiana in the Big Ten - ACC Challenge even though the Hoosiers haven't been relevant for years.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Home-in-Home. You actually think Duke is gonna go up there and play and then not demand that they come down to Durham the next year? Don't get your feelings hurt. It has nothing to do with anything about Wisconsin. And don't try to put them in a bad light over this.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Wisconsin VS Indiana - I want to see Tucker VS DJ White
Indiana VS Illionis - everyone should know why by now.


----------



## coach_rambo (Oct 16, 2006)

Arkansas at Texas. Can't wait to take it to those whorns!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i dont know if anyone mentioned but come on the best match up HAS to be Kansas - Florida
IMO those are the top 2 teams in the country


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> Home-in-Home. You actually think Duke is gonna go up there and play and then not demand that they come down to Durham the next year? Don't get your feelings hurt. It has nothing to do with anything about Wisconsin. And don't try to put them in a bad light over this.


What? Duke refuses to play out of conference teams on their home court. They play Illinois in Chicago, Georgetown in New York, etc. They always have. My friend who worked with the team said it was the one thing he didn't like about the program. The game at Assembly Hall vs. Indiana was their first one in years.

But I'm more mad that Duke doesn't consider us a big enough program to play in the Challenge.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Oh come on. Illinois' Assembly Hall: 16,450 seats. United Center: 25,000. Same for everyone other major area. Are you telling me both teams don't want / benefit from this? It's all about money. You know that. So stop acting like Duke is the only team greedy like this. As for your claims that Duke doesn't consider Wisconsin big enough... Is this your opinion, or is this stated somewhere. Sounds bogus to me.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

It's not like Wisconsin is a Div. 2 school. For years Indiana would never play at Rupp Arena, it was always at Freedom Hall. Was it because Kentucky wasn't a big enough program? I doubt that for some reason. Like TM said it's all about the money.


----------



## SheikuKabba13 (Feb 9, 2004)

Gotta be Providence @ Florida on Dec. 6th...


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

UNC at Arizona
Arizona at UCLA
Arizona vs Illinois in PHX
Arizona vs Louisville in MSG
Memphis at Arizona


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

2 days till UA @ Virginia


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> 2 days till UA @ Virginia



Virginia doesn't stand a chance :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Virginia has a heck of a little combo guard in Sean Singletary.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Virginia has a heck of a little combo guard in Sean Singletary.



Yes they do, but I think Arizona is going to go off, they are so deep on the Wing and Guard positions.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> Oh come on. Illinois' Assembly Hall: 16,450 seats. United Center: 25,000. Same for everyone other major area. Are you telling me both teams don't want / benefit from this? It's all about money. You know that. So stop acting like Duke is the only team greedy like this. As for your claims that Duke doesn't consider Wisconsin big enough... Is this your opinion, or is this stated somewhere. Sounds bogus to me.


If it was all about the money, Duke would be playing some home games in Charlotte instead of the miniscule Cameron Indoor. That's obviously not the case. Duke just refuses to give away a true homecourt advantage to anyone.

Regarding Wisconsin, that's not my opinion. I've said this numerous times, but I had a friend who worked for the program and since he was from Wisconsin he would mention Wisconsin as a potential opponent to assistants. They would always reply "Come on, we're trying to play a big team here."

Whatever. I'm looking forward to Wisconsin vs. Pitt at the Kohl Center, and Wisconsin vs. Marquette at the Bradley Center. Plus all the other great games comming up.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> If it was all about the money, Duke would be playing some home games in Charlotte instead of the miniscule Cameron Indoor. That's obviously not the case. Duke just refuses to give away a true homecourt advantage to anyone.


Wrong again. Now, this year is a little different because they're in the 2nd year of a couple home-in-home series, but they do play away from Cameron in exaclty the situations you're suggesting - Greensboro Colisseum. Related to the money issue - you do understand that not just anyone can buy tickets to Duke games, right? You have to be a member of the Iron Duke "club." I got information on it about 5-6 years ago when I was living there. It was like a $1,000 donation to be like the lowest level member. And even then, you weren't guaranteed the opportunity to buy tickets... Why play in someone's place, when you can get more $ playing in MSG twice a year/East Rutherford/a nationally televised tournament. It's all about money. And Duke is getting a TON of it, even in "miniscule Cameron." Stop fooling yourself.

Duke has earned the right to play wherever they want. It's going to sound arrogant coming from me, but anyone who's honest will tell you that. So has Syracuse (hence the reason Boeheim plays 3/4 of his games at home), so has UNC (take a look at their schedule this year), so has... Rarely will those type of schools go anywhere. And when they do, it's to play one of the other schools that have earned the same right (Indiana-Duke, UNC-Kentucky, etc.).



> "Come on, we're trying to play a big team here."


Sorry, but I just don't believe it. This is someone at Duke that you know that says this about Duke's assistants? Look at some of the teams on their schedule this year: Holy Cross and Kent State. Wisconsin has a big year this year, and I wouldn't be surprised at all to see them do something with Duke in a future ACC/Big 10 challenge. It happened with MSU.


----------

